# Fire service for NFPA 13R system



## duckbill (Nov 12, 2014)

Pennsylvania is under the 2009 ICC codes which reference the 2007 edition of NFPA 13R.  I do not see a reference in that standard for any regulations or requirements for the underground fire service piping.  It does not even reference NFPA 13 or NFPA 20 for the installation.  Are there no requirements or am I missing something?


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope

You can tap the domestic

Forgot what the supply duration time is but is low

Plus I think the idea is no more than two heads activate

http://www.jfahern.com/news/nfpa-13-versus-13r


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 12, 2014)

It typically requires a larger than usual water service.  I believe you have to add 5 GPM or so for domestic water to the calculated sprinkler flow when you have a combined service.


----------



## duckbill (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you CDA.

So with no requirements, there are no thrust blocks, no bedding, no testing, no burial depth restrictions for an 8" main servicing a 4-story, 30-unit apartment building.


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes to all except cannot talk about burial depth

May have to lean on plumbing code


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 13, 2014)

NFPA 13R, 2007 [6.6.3 & A6.6.3 and 6.4]


----------

